# Need help



## shawn12 (May 26, 2014)

Hi every one
i just bought nissan altima 2002 and have issue with turn signal when i try to use right signal(passenger side) it turn ON wiper and hazard light but left one/hazard light is working fine. i change the whole switch but still same can any help please whats wrong with it thanks in Advance!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Which side is your right signal on?


----------



## shawn12 (May 26, 2014)

right side signal is passenger one.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

shawn12 said:


> right side signal is passenger one.


 Sorry that's your windshield wiper stalk! The controls for left and right turn signal is on the left side of your steering wheel and it moves up for right turns and down for left turns... The same stalk moves forward or backward for your bright lights as well! This is either a joke or you really need to read your owners manual!:|


----------



## shawn12 (May 26, 2014)

sorry i miss understood when u asked me (Which side is your right signal on) i thought you were saying for exterior not interior switch and yes inside towards passenger (which is right side of steering is wiper switch and towards driver (which is left side of steering is headlight, up/down signal switch. i don't know if it call switch or something else. and i did put another switch(both left side/right side) by removing airbag/steering wheel but still same. when i turn ON the left side signal it work fine but when i turn up to turn ON right side signal it doesn't do anything for a 1-2 second then it turn ON wipers/hazard lights!


----------

